# Frogs , Crabs , and Tortoises



## BrinnANDTorts (Feb 11, 2012)

If your wondering why I haven't shown you have to create an awesome water fall and misting system yet it because I am saving my pumps for when I create my Vivariums. 
I am going to salvage the wood from the stand 3 by 8 and 4 by 6 enclosure in my room to make a 2 foot wide, 5 foot tall and 5 foot long that will have 4, 2 feet wide and 5 feet long enclosures built into. I am going put it on wheels so I dont have to carry it lol anyways 
I am going to utilize false bottoms, hydro balls, waterfall pumps, moss growing substrate and a whole bunch of other things to create a very active Vivariums for my tortoises. Vivarium foam inserts 

I was wondering if any other forum members put frogs like little tree frogs, maybe a salamander, amphibians such, maybe hermit crabs in with their tortoises ? What about roaches? 
Any other little critters I could put in the Vivarium with the tortoises ? I want to create a very active live Vivarium


----------



## wellington (Feb 11, 2012)

You cannot put frogs in with anything other then their own species. Small hermit crabs you can put in with torts. I have know idea about roaches. I would just squish them if I ever seen them


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Feb 11, 2012)

An example of what I am talking about 

Why can u not put frogs in with any thing else
that's how they live in wild lol


----------



## coreyc (Feb 11, 2012)

I have hermit crabs in with my leo's seem to do well together I wouldnt put a tree frog or a salamander in with them


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Feb 11, 2012)

First they would actually have to come from the same area to ever be in the wild together. Then, they actually would probably never come across each other in the wild. Also, the wild, besides being bigger than we could ever give them, isn't a small enclosed or closed environment. We can't provide what mother nature does and in the space she does it in.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Feb 11, 2012)

wellington said:


> First they would actually have to come from the same area to ever be in the wild together. Then, they actually would probably never come across each other in the wild. Also, the wild, besides being bigger than we could ever give them, isn't a small enclosed or closed environment. We can't provide what mother nature does and in the space she does it in.



Uuuuggghhh ur right lol 



coreyc said:


> I have hermit crabs in with my leo's seem to do well together I wouldnt put a tree frog or a salamander in with them



Where did u get you hermit crabs lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 11, 2012)

BrinnANDGupta said:


>


----------



## Angi (Feb 11, 2012)

I get wild frogs in my out side turtle garden I even had one little snake. I worry that they could carry diseases. I would not keep them together in the house or on purpose.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 11, 2012)

Some species would cross in the wild. I am thinking mainly of the US water turtles (RES,painted,soft shell among others) but of course they would most likely be seen as food (frogs and toads). As for keeping insects with your tortoises I would be concerned about the bugs harming and or eating the tortoises. For example crickets If I remember correctly are not meant to be left in certain lizard enclosures because they eat them or certain body parts. Chameleons and their eyes come to mind.

So here would be my concerns 1) why do you want to do this I only ask because I am curious 2( What type of relationship the other creatures would serve prey, enclosure maintenance, friendship. and 3) how would they affect the tortoise in the long run, could they injure the tortoise over time, could they transmit a disease or parasite.

See whenever I think of doing something for my tortoise I think mainly of the tortoise not how I feel about doing it, but what the tortoise would want. For example when I move in a year or two I was thinking of making a combined RES and box turtle enclosure because I thought it would be neat to have those 2 species together, and I know box turtles love to swim. As I thought it over I realized that the box turtles would need a sloping pond on all 4 sides to be able to get out easily. not a big concern mind you, but as I thought it over I think I will make separate enclosures for them so that I can give the RES the pond they truly deserve and give the box turtles the sloping one they will need. 
whew sorry to be so long winded


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't have any good advise on this one but I see where you're coming from, it sounds like a cool idea! Not sure it'd work out... But a cool idea nonetheless!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Feb 11, 2012)

Yea I agree with the Captian, I was mainly trying to find a way to add creatures tthat would help keep the cage clean. I don't think my tortoises would like it very much though

Now just gives me an excuse to create a whole different Vivarium for frogs maybe


----------



## dmmj (Feb 11, 2012)

I know of red foot keepers on this forum who keep hermit crabs in the enclosure, but sadly they often eat the hermit crabs, so in all honesty I don't think those red foots mind very much.


----------



## Angi (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh my I didn't know crickets were bad to leave in a lizard cage. Good thing I read this thread. Thanks Captain and Rabecca


----------



## Jessadawn (Feb 12, 2012)

I currently have two moon crabs in my terrarium with my redfoot. They've been in there for two months now. The original reason was for tank maintance but they actually make it worse!! The crabs are very dirty creatures.. So now it's time to set up a new terrarium. As far as them hurting my redfoot I just don't see it. The crabs are very fast and extremely scared of my tort. My tort does have fun trying to dig out the crabs sometimes. But most times neither wants any thing to do with the other. Current setup is 32" x 5' so they have plenty of space there's also a waterfall and a good sized pond. I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Feb 12, 2012)

Jessadawn said:


> I currently have two moon crabs in my terrarium with my redfoot. They've been in there for two months now. The original reason was for tank maintance but they actually make it worse!! The crabs are very dirty creatures.. So now it's time to set up a new terrarium. As far as them hurting my redfoot I just don't see it. The crabs are very fast and extremely scared of my tort. My tort does have fun trying to dig out the crabs sometimes. But most times neither wants any thing to do with the other. Current setup is 32" x 5' so they have plenty of space there's also a waterfall and a good sized pond. I'll try to post pics later.



O yes pictures! !!!!! Please please


----------



## ripper7777777 (Feb 14, 2012)

I plan to use Toads in my outdoor enclosures to control bugs, I'll have to we have native Toads everywhere. I see no problem with them in the terrarium with certain species of tortoise. I would not put them with redfoots, I think the redfoots would eat them and that could be bad for the redfoot. But I have had tree frogs in with Peanut and with the leopards with no issues, but I stopped doing it because when I have to clean up after the torts the frogs get stressed and try to make a break for it. So in the spring I will try toads that will be raised inside from eggs. Of course once they get bigger and no longer eat the fruit flies I will move them to outdoor enclosures to deal with slugs and wood roaches.

I do keep crabs, they are pets not tank cleaners, they are messy little butt heads, they like to redecorate, dig and spread lettuce around, but I really enjoy them as much as the torts. I have one named vanity because within the first week he switched his shell like 20 times trying on every shell before he found one he liked. I have one that refuses to get out of his ugly painted shell. I have one little guy that just molted and moved in to a fancy spiky white shell that is way to big for him but he seems to really like it and since he moved all the appropriate sized shells to get to it I guess he wanted it. I would not put them with my redfoots because they are pets and as peanut grows he will move out of the tank but the crabs will stay and probably get a new hatchling to live with.


So while I don't always follow the never mix species, I do also believe the setup needs to cater to the inhabitants not just be alright for the group.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Feb 15, 2012)

That's for all that info  
I might try the frog and crab thing


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 15, 2012)

ripper7777777 said:


> I plan to use Toads in my outdoor enclosures to control bugs, I'll have to we have native Toads everywhere. I see no problem with them in the terrarium with certain species of tortoise. I would not put them with redfoots, I think the redfoots would eat them and that could be bad for the redfoot. But I have had tree frogs in with Peanut and with the leopards with no issues, but I stopped doing it because when I have to clean up after the torts the frogs get stressed and try to make a break for it. So in the spring I will try toads that will be raised inside from eggs. Of course once they get bigger and no longer eat the fruit flies I will move them to outdoor enclosures to deal with slugs and wood roaches.
> 
> I do keep crabs, they are pets not tank cleaners, they are messy little butt heads, they like to redecorate, dig and spread lettuce around, but I really enjoy them as much as the torts. I have one named vanity because within the first week he switched his shell like 20 times trying on every shell before he found one he liked. I have one that refuses to get out of his ugly painted shell. I have one little guy that just molted and moved in to a fancy spiky white shell that is way to big for him but he seems to really like it and since he moved all the appropriate sized shells to get to it I guess he wanted it. I would not put them with my redfoots because they are pets and as peanut grows he will move out of the tank but the crabs will stay and probably get a new hatchling to live with.
> 
> So while I don't always follow the never mix species, I do also believe the setup needs to cater to the inhabitants not just be alright for the group.



I have two hermit crabs an Equadorian and a purple pincher  my Equadorian is in an ugly painted shell as well and refuses to move :-/ they are both medium sized hermit crabs when I get my tort could I put them in the same enclosure? I'm trying to free that tank up for fish for my son


----------



## ripper7777777 (Feb 15, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> ripper7777777 said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to use Toads in my outdoor enclosures to control bugs, I'll have to we have native Toads everywhere. I see no problem with them in the terrarium with certain species of tortoise. I would not put them with redfoots, I think the redfoots would eat them and that could be bad for the redfoot. But I have had tree frogs in with Peanut and with the leopards with no issues, but I stopped doing it because when I have to clean up after the torts the frogs get stressed and try to make a break for it. So in the spring I will try toads that will be raised inside from eggs. Of course once they get bigger and no longer eat the fruit flies I will move them to outdoor enclosures to deal with slugs and wood roaches.
> ...




Yes they do well with small torts. Keep in mind they do need salt water, Equadorian more so than purple pinchers, this is from my own experience, the so called experts will say differently. I do not keep salt water in with the torts, just declorinated water. I give the hermit crabs a salt water bath once a week or so when I clean out the cage and stir the mulch. Truthfully I have no real idea if they want or need the salt water, but I still offer it to them just in case they do need it.

The crabs like lettuces and they love cuttle bones, they thrive in high humidity and seem to get a long fine with Tortoises, mine interact quite often.

I do use store bought Hermit crab food, but I only put it in after the torts have gone to sleep and than remove it in the morning. I have one Hermann that seems to really like it and I'd prefer DigDug stay on a tort diet.

The Hermit Crabs love the Cypress Mulch I use as a substrate, so really they mix well with my little guys. I do add a branch or two since they love to climb trees. 

Oh and I find the torts will constantly move the empty shells around, I have no idea why but they do.


If your trying to set up a Terrarium, Crabs are perfect for it and you can use a water fall filter to create humidity or even just an internal small filter in a water bowl.

The tetrafauna filters come in fake rock and a log, you can get just the filter and use it as a water fall. They are cheap and clean the water, you will have to control the depth so the torts and others don't sink, but I have seen false bottoms made from plastic sheets with holes drilled in it. I have also seen tiny rock fountains made, where the water is held under a false bottom and the water has no depth it pours over rocks, this works well for a lot of frogs and really kicks out the humidity.

Think small version of this garden fountain


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 15, 2012)

ripper7777777 said:


> Yes they do well with small torts. Keep in mind they do need salt water, Equadorian more so than purple pinchers, this is from my own experience, the so called experts will say differently. I do not keep salt water in with the torts, just declorinated water. I give the hermit crabs a salt water bath once a week or so when I clean out the cage and stir the mulch. Truthfully I have no real idea if they want or need the salt water, but I still offer it to them just in case they do need it.
> 
> The crabs like lettuces and they love cuttle bones, they thrive in high humidity and seem to get a long fine with Tortoises, mine interact quite often.
> 
> ...



Hmmm I'm thinking I can get really creative with my torts habitat when I start building it > but I have a question regarding my hermits I got them for my kids because I had one as a child but it didn't live long  I've had them since December and they don't DO ANYTHING lol they rarely come out of their log to even eat or drink. Now I know they are nocturnal but I monitor their water, cuttle bone and food bowls and such daily. and barely any activity. Also I did not know Dora was and Equadorian or a male  at the time I got my purple pincher (no name) but later I found out they really don't like to be around each other just with their own species :-/ is anything wrong with them?


----------



## ripper7777777 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well they are pretty shy creatures, but they should get active at night, they will slow down in low humidity and low temps, the enclosures I have them in are low of 80 and 60 to 80 % humidity, at this moment I can't see through the glass it's so wet in there, of course it's been raining here for a month so our humidity is like 90%.

They like to climb, they like burrow and they like to eat. I had an Equadorian in with a purple pincer and it did well, but I moved it to a tank in my daughters room and I think it got to much AC when they left the lid open and it died, I'm guessing from the cold. I have since moved them all to Tort enclosures so I can monitor the heat.

Again they are pretty lame pets, funny little creatures though, but nothing you'd watch for hours. The funniest thing mine do is when their coming out of the tort hide if they see somebody they will close up and roll back down the hill. Also late at night I can hear them banging around as their shells hit the glass and in the mornings when I remove the towels I'll surprise them eating left over lettuce.


Just make sure the heat is up and the humidity is up they can only breath in high humidity.


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 15, 2012)

ripper7777777 said:


> Well they are pretty shy creatures, but they should get active at night, they will slow down in low humidity and low temps, the enclosures I have them in are low of 80 and 60 to 80 % humidity, at this moment I can't see through the glass it's so wet in there, of course it's been raining here for a month so our humidity is like 90%.
> 
> They like to climb, they like burrow and they like to eat. I had an Equadorian in with a purple pincer and it did well, but I moved it to a tank in my daughters room and I think it got to much AC when they left the lid open and it died, I'm guessing from the cold. I have since moved them all to Tort enclosures so I can monitor the heat.
> 
> ...



Well that's the thing I'm having trouble with the whole humidity thing so when I get my sullys I'm gonna move them into their habitat  I misted the hermit crab tank like everyday I still don't feel like its good enough  they also do not like their fruit treats I bought for them either or anything else for that matter besides their regular food and cinnamon toast crunch I occasionally put in their dish *shrugs shoulders* but their still alive so I must be doing something right


----------

